# Do you wear makeup?



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

ooooh I loooooooooooooove makeup! I refuse to wear cover up even for bad days, but I love playing with eyeshadow and liner. 

Mac is the best for shadow..but loose stuff is good too
I use Maybelline (sp?) full and soft waterproof mascara
I love blue, black, brown, green, or purple dark colors for liner (has to be soft)
and sephora blush! oooh i just discovered it a couple months ago and it is so wonderful!
then just lip gloss.

(off course its not all used at the same time...it's one color or the other)

I NEVER wore makeup until my sophmore year in hs, then I played with it, but now I can do 'grown up' makeup hehe


----------



## barnrat (Jan 1, 2007)

well...I really am a girl....So, uh....yeah. it shows. Me with my boys and makeup...its not all horses....

I absolutly HAVE to wear this stuff....

Coverup-even when I'm not breaking out I have these light freckles.
foundation powder-put on bright red spots....
EYELINER-BLACK!! love my eyeliner, It makes my eyes, known, they come more out at you...prettier. 
Brown eyeshadow....

Except somedays-
wear dark brown eyeliner with this dark brown mascara with a highlighting layer of this LIGHT brown, really cool affect. 

Then I also wear the CG shade 430 (burgandy) of lip stick, wear it lightly, even take some off. then Some lip gloss above it to make my lips shine. 

haha, I love my makeup! AND I LOVE HAIR! 

my hair ALWAYS has to be perfect.


----------



## Grumman (Oct 18, 2007)

Yeah...... I totally were makeup.... No not really im a guy....


----------



## RockinTheBit07 (Jan 3, 2008)

haha yes i do wear some makeup when at school and work, but when i am just at teh barn no i try to stay natural.

I use Bare Natural powder from Loreal (its like Bare Minerals) its a foundation and i usually wear either black or brown eyeliner.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

I used to just wear some masacara, but I don't need makeup.
I actually look better without it.  LOL! 
I do wear lip gloss though & lipstick daily.


----------



## RockinTheBit07 (Jan 3, 2008)

haha people have asked me if i wear mascara, but i dont its just my eyelashes are naturally long and full lol


----------



## Friesian Mirror (Jan 11, 2007)

I really prefer to wear it if I go to work or anywhere out, I don't wear it around the house or to the barn, I don't have to have it (I hope) I just like to wear it, Punky and Gypsy don't care!! I use the Loreal Bare Natural Powder stuff:

Bare Nude Foundation
Some kind of nude blush (I use the Glow for blush)
Light pink for eyeshadow
Dark green to put at the corners
Saphire eye liner 
Rimmel Masscara
Blonde CG eyebrow pencil (My eyebrows are weird  )
Revlon 060 Perfect Pastel lipstick
And of course I have to fix my hair, since it's not naturally curly I have to fight it to make it. I use the Sammy Curl Activatiing Mousse, hairspray and if I have time, my curling iron


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Is chapstick considered make-up? If it is than yes I do  
If not then no I don't except on rare occasions.
Funny, when I was still working I wouldn't leave the house without full warpaint and every hair in place. Now I don't go anywhere without my chapstick and dental floss :lol: The 2 must haves in my purse.


----------



## Kyani (Apr 30, 2007)

No 7 Intelligent Colour Foundation and Concealer do it for me most days - I just want my skin to look a bit better.
I'll wear mascara or maybe some eyeshadow to go out or somewhere special.

I don't wear anything up the yard, obviously - what's the point?! There's a bunch of girls at another yard who arrive in full makeup, eyeliner and everything, just to go out and pose on their horses, and they look ridiculous. But then, they also have spotless clothes because they get their doting mothers to muck out and groom for them...


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

I like Clinique or No.7 brands. Light foundation, mascara, either brown or black eyeliner(occasionally) and lip gloss. 

I wear make up most days, but it is always minimal, I dont over do it.
Unless I'm going out on the town, but that is very very rare these days. Many a night burning the candle at both ends! :wink:


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

lol i wear mascara and lipgloss its addicting 2 me :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## latte62lover (Sep 4, 2007)

most of the time i don't 
I ALWAYS WEAR LIP GLOSS. my lips need to be shiny alll the time!!!hehe
besides that i just where a dark golden eyeshadow and mascara and maybe eyeliner...sometimes ill use a bit of coverup. i like to keep the natural colors. it annoys me when girls come in with sooo much makeup because then when you want to look pretty and put some makeup on you look the same. 

i don't really need to because i have very dark eyelashes and everyone always think im wearing mascara and eyeliner sooo.... but lipstufffff is my stufffff haha....


----------



## Magic (Jan 4, 2008)

I usually don't wear any, but I wear this sometimes on weekdays (or for fun on the weekends)

- light mac eye shadow

- black (frost blue for fun when I feel like being wierd) mascara

and that's pretty much it. I am not a big fan of makeup, but I will wear it occasionally!


----------



## Thowra (Jan 10, 2008)

I'm not a huge fan of make-up, I'm not one to spend hours stuffing around in the bathroom putting make-up on xD I usually wear lip gloss and light eyeliner when I go out, and on special occasions I wear lip gloss, eyeliner, mascara and eye shadow, **** xD


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

I have sooooooooooooo much different kinds of makeup to choose from (minus cover up), and my routine only takes 15-20 mins in the morning if I take my time. I can easily get it done in 5-10 if im in a hurry. 

How long does it take anyone else??? hehe


----------



## Thowra (Jan 10, 2008)

10 minutes tops, but usually only about 5. I don't spend much time putting make-up on xD


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

I am a makeup addict. I used to be hardcore goth, so im pretty good with eyeshadow. I can wear over 5 colors on my eyes and it will stay that way all day with out re-applying. But now i don't wear that much, the most dramatic thing i do now is hot pink eyeshadow with lime green and bright orange, with purple mascara on the top and blue on the bottom. Light blue eyeliner on the top with black on the bottom. As ugly as it sounds it actually turns out looking awesome if you do it right.


----------



## drop_your_reins (Nov 4, 2007)

Hmm my favorite brand of mascara is Dior (its expensive but it does the trick).. I usually go with Sephora or Ulta brand eyeshadows and stuff (no need to go all out.. plus ulta always has good sales on their stuff).. I generally don't spend a lot on eyeliner either unless its a special sparkly kind. I bare bare minerals foundation.. I love it! And for blush I use dream matte mousse. I put makeup on everyday, but I rarely put it on before going to the barn. Also if I'm just staying home or to a friend's house or something I'm too lazy to put it on.

For my eyes, I usually put brown, pink, or gold (i mix a few different shades).. Black or brown eyeliner.. and black or brown mascara... Sometimes I use sparkly eye liner.. If I'm pale i use a little blush.. and lips I just use chapstick or a neutral gloss.


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

Soooooooooo areas around Vancouver, WA just had a tornado warning....since when does that happen here?!?!!?


----------



## RockinTheBit07 (Jan 3, 2008)

free_sprtd said:


> I have sooooooooooooo much different kinds of makeup to choose from (minus cover up), and my routine only takes 15-20 mins in the morning if I take my time. I can easily get it done in 5-10 if im in a hurry.
> 
> How long does it take anyone else??? hehe


For makeup it only takes me like 2 minutes lol, but if you include doing hair then like 10 minutes, cause i got to straighten it or w/e.


----------



## Bitless (Jan 11, 2008)

I wear only a bit of foundation, i used to wear no makeup at all, but stupid pimples :? . bit of foundaition can cover them enough to make me happy so thats all i use. Im not much of a girly girl so yea not big on make up...lol i never wear high heels or skirts and id rather play in mud then wear a pretty dress, **** :lol:


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

I can get dirty with the best of them...not afraid to get dirty or where non girly clothes....BUT can dress up very nicely 

My dad is the cowboy type who wrassles rattle snakes and skins em to make hat bands, fishes till dawn, never goes outwithout his lucky cowboy hat lol and if you couldnt keep up with the boys, then you couldnt come for the fun! i was a TOTAL tomboy til sophmore year in high school, and still don't mind being that way when I have too.......but have to dress up a lil bit for work.


----------



## luvmystandardbred27 (Oct 24, 2007)

barnrat said:


> well...I really am a girl....So, uh....yeah. it shows. Me with my boys and makeup...its not all horses....


this is soooo totally true


----------



## Dakotah (Jan 13, 2008)

I wear makeup.
I wear bare minerals blush/cover up, mascara, avon eye shadow, and pretty much any light pink lip gloss.
Very rarely do i wear eye shadow unless i'm going shopping and i'll be out for awhile.
But I ALWAYS wear mascara when I go out. I have dark eyelashes but they're not that long so mascara helps plump them up.
And of course, pink lip gloss is a must. I have enough pink lip gloss to give every girl on this forum. haha. I just LOVE it!
Its not all horses all the time but when it is horse time i don't wear anything but mascara and lip gloss.


----------



## Dakotah (Jan 13, 2008)

free_sprtd said:


> I can get dirty with the best of them...not afraid to get dirty or where non girly clothes....BUT can dress up very nicely


I am pretty much the same way.


----------



## lovinTwig (Jan 17, 2008)

Ehh, I don't really wear make-up, hmm well because firstly I don't really need it, and most of the make-up brands test them on little innocent animals but I do wear a little of:

-Clear Mascara
-Lip Gloss
-Lip Balm(alot, where I am, you need it!)

Thats it


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

I don't know if I NEED make up or not....I don't think anyone really does. I just think it's so much fun to play with :wink: 

Definately go natural a lot though.


----------



## izzie (Jan 14, 2008)

i only wear it when im going out soooo


----------



## Momo (Jan 24, 2008)

actually, I basically go natural most of the time during the week for college classes etc. But, if I do go out somewhere, like to a nice restaurant, I'll wear Bare Minerals make-up, some light gloss, and eyeliner... must wear the eyeliner 

I don't know, but people say I look better without make-up so I guess it's a good things I don't normally wear any.


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

*Me and makeup*

90% of the time I don't wear ANY make-up. Every know and then I get the random urge to wear make-up or I think that I'd look too bad without it. When I do wear it I keep it simple. Natural colors of eyeshadow, eyeliner, mascara, and some blush. Nothing too fancy. Actually a lot of people can't tell when I am wearing make-up.


----------



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

I wear make up very restrained. My daily make up includes a foundation, concealer, light pen and powder. In some festivals I also wear mascara.

Have to say that Joe Blasco is very great brand. What a pity that it's so expensive.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Recently I've been wearing mascara, it makes my eyes pop!


----------



## Harlee rides horses (Jan 13, 2008)

I only wear mascara and thats even rare.


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

Vidaloco said:


> Is chapstick considered make-up? If it is than yes I do
> If not then no I don't except on rare occasions.
> Funny, when I was still working I wouldn't leave the house without full warpaint and every hair in place. Now I don't go anywhere without my chapstick and dental floss :lol: The 2 must haves in my purse.


LOL...When I was a "worker bee" full on make-up, now I have chapstick EVERYWHERE! purse, make-up bag, kitchen window sill, truck, kids bathroom...I should buy stock! 

I usually wear only chapstick... ( usually blistex or carmex) if we go out I'll throw on some mascara.


----------

